# LINCOLN, NE, USA (pictures/story inside)



## UltimoIce (May 21, 2012)

FEEL FREE TO CONTACT IF YOU ARE WITHIN 2-3 HOURS DRIVING DISTANCE. Or, if you are willing to come out here, of course, you can also contact if interested.

It's time to find homes for the kittens I've been raising by hand for the past 6 weeks. I have been their 'mama cat' since they were a few days old. They only know human affection, and as such are completely trusting of and loving to humans.

Below are the two remaining that need a good home (free of charge, they just need any surgeries in the future they need, and vaccines if you so desire...I have already dewormed them). Both kittens are litter trained and well-behaved.

Turkey: A ball of energy. Loves to play, and will sit in your lap all day if you keep him entertained. He is less work than the other one, as although he loves humans, he can entertain himself for hours if need be.

Runt: A sweet little girl cat. She will purr and cuddle as much as you want. She loves human affection and will follow you around. She has a great story, and survived almost every ailment a young kitten can have. She needs an attentive home, someone that will give her a fair amount of time. She is only about a pound, and is and will be very little for her whole life.

Message me on here if interested. If you aren't interested, feel free to share this so they can find good homes.


----------



## UltimoIce (May 21, 2012)

TURKEY SAYS: ADOPT ME!


----------

